# Mk1 1.8t/ 02J swap



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Here is the deal I totalled my 337.It has a apr stg 3+ kit,Im going to swap the engine into my rabbit.Im ditching the 02M for a 02J trans,I have every single piece of wiring,Including the dash and cluster complete.I was planning on sending the ecu off to apr to delete the immobilzer.But I started thinking if I even need to since I have everything from the car?
I cant find info on the wiring and swap with all the parts i have,usally ppl only have the engine and have to hack up or bypass things
I just need to know what I should do about the immoblizer,speedo and tach.If I should use the stock Mk4 cluster or aftermarket stuff.or if it would even work with the 02J?I dont mind fabbing a dash ect.I just want to hack up the least of the mk4 wiring as possible:facepalm:
i have the pedal assym to steal the DBW setup.thats easy.
I have to steering colum also


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

To go the 02J trans you have to use 228mm clutch (example: G60 flywheel and clutch)
To run MK1 speedo - use speedo cable from MK2 G60 p/n: 191 957 803B or 191 957 803H
To run MK1 tacho - use DSL-1 converter (ebay.com)
Do immo off.
Do the wiring (I always use as less 1.8T wiring as possible).










Good luck


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have the swap mount in stock for the awp and the 02j trans swap


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we have the swap mount in stock for the awp and the 02j trans swap


Yes.i was going to order them in a week or two.thanks


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Apsik said:


> To go the 02J trans you have to use 228mm clutch (example: G60 flywheel and clutch)
> To run MK1 speedo - use speedo cable from MK2 G60 p/n: 191 957 803B or 191 957 803H
> To run MK1 tacho - use DSL-1 converter (ebay.com)
> Do immo off.
> ...


Cool


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

the mk 4 cluster doesn't fit without modding the mk1 dash. if u leave out the mk4 cluster you need the immo defeated. 

Immo requires the key, ecu and cluster from the donor. 

I agree to use as little of the 1.8T wiring as possible. I've done it 4 ways: 
1. fit an entire mk4 harness, 
2. a hacked mk4 harness, 
3. spliced mk4 engine harness to a mk1 harness 
4. full custom harness/ecu

The best 2 were the spliced harness or the full custom (current). The others left too much garbage hanging around or stuffed into corners.


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

rstolz said:


> the mk 4 cluster doesn't fit without modding the mk1 dash. if u leave out the mk4 cluster you need the immo defeated.
> 
> Immo requires the key, ecu and cluster from the donor.
> 
> ...


ya Im not to worried about extra wiring right now.or modding the dash.Thing is switching my APR programing threw the cruise.Debating on going threw the cruise stock wiring and adding switches of my own or swapping in the complete cluster and steering column..mechanicaly i can build anything.im a machinist.So making parts are easy.I was just trying to keep my ecu and stuff.I have a DTA p8.I just dont want to worry about tuning it right now. Since I have the software and everything.Just need to daily drive the car. but it maybe easier to just go that way.I want to spend the least amount of money right now


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

I think Im going to ditch the apr software and go Eurodyne Maestro.Then I dont hav to worry about the cruise programming is.Plus I will get some added features.Then I dont have go SEM


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if you go with the NLS mounts you have to go hydro clutch. just an FYI 

so you'll need to fab up the pedal cluster as well. the DBW pedal is gravy. 

this is not an easy swap, and maestro isn't the best option either, it's jsut capapble of being self tuned which doesn't mean much, especially since the language it uses is completely different than any other standalone or even bosch language lol. 

there are several tuners out there who can get you sorted for the oem ecu.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Not true. You can use hydro or cable with ours.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Why would ditch the best tranny vw.makes  

in case you want.... There's pics of the pedal cluster for dbw gas pedal we fab in my build thread 

Good luck :beer


----------

